
U.S. warns Americans to leave Japan amid significant increase in Covid-19 cases - bookofjoe
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/coronavirus-in-japan-spread-draws-warning-us-embassy-americans-get-out-2020-04-03/
======
ceejayoz
And go where? Out of the frying pan, into the fire?

